# Game Thread - April 18, 2005 - Bucks @ 76ers: 7:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*April 18, 2005 - 7:00PM (EST)*

*Milwaukee Bucks (30-50) @ Philadelphia 76ers (41-39)*

*@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

*Projected Starting Lineups:*





*Season Series:* Sixers lead series 3-0.​


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm not sure if Michael Redd is playing or not. Last game he was sidelined with knee tendinitis, but I just put him there so we can prepare for the worst. If he's not playing then Erick Williams will most likely start in his place.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Don't forget to post your score predictions and the assist leader of the night for a chance to win 100,000 uCash points!!*

Sixers win 105-95.

Allen Iverson leads the night with assists.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

AI should be thinking 50 again and i think he's gonna get it.

sixers 106 Bucks 92

webber lead the night in assists


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sixers 98
Bucks 91

Iverson 9assts


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Sixers 110
-
Bucks 104

Allen Iverson - 11 assists


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Here's a prediction, the Bucks are going to start off hot with Desmond Mason having 9 of the teams first 15 points, going 4-4 from the field, to continue Korver's torrid defensive streak at the beginning of games.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Here's a prediction, the Bucks are going to start off hot with Desmond Mason having 9 of the teams first 15 points, going 4-4 from the field, to continue Korver's torrid defensive streak at the beginning of games.


I hope not. The sixers need to go for the throat in these next to games. They aren't in the playoffs, and if they come like they did last night, the bucks could steal it.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If I was Obie, I'd start Salmons today. If he told him to play hard a night or sit, maybe they could start him, play him 20 min, and finish Korver in the playoffs. Even if he's inconsistent offensively, he can hit the open three and play defense, which is all they need.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to catch the game. I am pretty confident we can win this. Allen Iverson always kills the Bucks and I don't see any exception tonight. We need this win bad to clinch a place in the playoffs. 
*
Go Sixers!!*


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I think we win this one, but it will be closer than usual because of fatigue. This team isn't young where it counts (the franchise players), and this will be the 4th game in 5 nights?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

We better not play flat, this is a must win game imo.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Against the Bucks this season, Iverson has recorded a total of 142 points (40,54,48). I expect a big game out of AI


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

76ers - 95
Bucks - 93
Assists - Iverson


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

AI opens the game up with 12 and 1 ast in the first 16 points. outscoring the bucks by a combined 8 points. dude's ridiculous.

CWebb's still cold, hasn't made a shot.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Dan Freaking Gadzuric has 11 boards already...


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Gadzuric is killing us....


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Iverson with 16 points, 3 rebounds and 4 assists already.
Still more than 8 minutes left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

44-36 Sixers.
Sixers are shooting 53% while the Bucks are at 39%.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Iverson with 19 points now.
He's shooting 6/11 from the field.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Just got back from being out, Sixers are up 48-38.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Eeww... Rodney Rogers with the assist, and Andre Iguodala with the facial on Booth!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers on a little run right now, bust the lead open to 59-40.

Iverson leads the break, and Iguodala is fouled prevented to dunk, he hits both free throws. 61-40 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Desmond Mason is on the line misses the first, hits the second. 63-43 Sixers lead.

This is really the game I wanted to see to clinch the playoffs, hopefully we can hold on so Iverson can rest in the fourth.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Good job of pulling out by the sixers pulling out. For a while, the bucks were scaring me.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Gadzuric is unstoppable the guy has 16 points and 13 rebounds in the first half. Good thing we're up by so much.

Iverson pulls up around the free throw line hits the shot, putting the Sixers up 70-50 at the half.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

AI......is the shizznitt......

GOOOOOOOOO
SIIIIIXXXXXEEEEEERRRRRRSSSSSSS :banana:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Gadzuric is unstoppable the guy has 16 points and 13 rebounds in the first half. Good thing we're up by so much.
> 
> Iverson pulls up around the free throw line hits the shot, putting the Sixers up 70-50 at the half.


AI with 26, 8, 5rbs, 50%+, 3stl. Not bad for a half.

If they're up by enough at the 4th, I'd like see them run the offense completely through webber for a while, he needs a jump start.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers have 22 fast break points, not bad. Losing last game left a sour taste, but it's good we're playing good enough that we can wrap the playoffs up now. I know it's not a guarantee, since we have collapsed in the second half in the past, but here's hoping with what's on the line we know to protect this lead.

Using Webber as the facillitator of the offense if this game is under wraps would be a good idea, he needs the court time and confidence.

Now here's a question, if we win this, how would you approach the next game?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson with a left hand lay-in gives him his 28th point of the game, and the Sixers now have a 72-50 lead.

Defensive three seconds, the Bucks hit the technical free throw. 72-51 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Desmond Mason gets the ball on the wing, gets by Iguodala goes up and is fouled by Dalembert. He goes to the line. He hits the first, and the second. 72-53 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Defensive three seconds on the Bucks, and Korver drains the free throw. 73-53 Sixers.

Korver gets the ball on offense with a three from the top of the key and misses. Erick Strickland gets the ball and shoots a three of his own and clanks.

Chris Webber pulls down the rebound with the bounce pass finds Korver who hits the mid-range jumper.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

75-53 Sixers.

Maurice Williams with the drive and lay-in, 75-55 Sixers.

Webber finds an open Korver for three, and he bricks. Milwaukee rebound. Mo Williams drives the baseline and turns the ball over to Iverson who finds Iguodala. Iggy pulls it back out the ball is stolen by Williams, who finds Mason for the jam. 75-57 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Bucks take a missed Webber jumper and they're running again, but Desmond Mason is fouled by Andre Iguodala and sent to the line.

It's Andre's second foul.

Mason hits one of two FTs.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson takes a few dribbles, finds Korver who drains a corner three! 78-60 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson drives and lays the ball in, luckily Dalembert didn't get offensive goal tending. 80-60 Sixers.

Desmond Mason slams home a missed jump shot. 80-62 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Erick Strickland drives to the whole, and puts it in cutting the Sixers lead to 80-64.

Sixers call time-out.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Now here's a question, if we win this, how would you approach the next game?


I don't know. It depends on what Indiana does. If they lose tonight, go all out for the win. If they win, either go for the win with 7th or tank it and try for 8th.

Detriot's been red hot lately, but even though Miami's been cold, They still have Shaq and Wade, which is one more superstar than we have, in addition to having a supporting cast almost as good as ours. I guess I'd rather play Detroit, but I don't know.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Good time out, the Sixers looked like they fell apart a little right there. Iverson with 30 points already shows that he could probably get 40 Vs the Bucks if he didn't show up for the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver and Webber play the two man game in the corner, Webber bounce passes to Korver and the Creighton alum drills another three! 83-64 Sixers.

Dan Gadzilla is giving work! He just pulls down to rebounds while Big Jack watches and finishes. 83-66 Sixers.

Marc Jackson gets a chance to answer on the lowblock, goes up and misses, C-Webb with the tip-in. 85-66 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

McKie runs down a Webber miss, throws the ball to Kyle Korver who banks in a mid range jumper! 87-66 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson gets by Williams on the baseline and finds Marc Jackson who is stripped of the ball. The Bucks are runnin, but there's a foul.

Marc Jackson gets a technical, over arguing about what he thought should've been a foul call.

Mason hits the FT. 87-67 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Gadzuric pulls down another rebound! His 18th of the game.

Webber has Pachulia in the post, he turns and drives but is too deep, he finds Jackson who travels.

Erick Strickland hits the three pointer . 87-60 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Maurice Williams with a nice pull-up jumper on Allen Iverson, 87-72 Sixers.

Iverson finds Webber from just inside the arch, and Webber drains it. 89-72 Sixers.

Allen Iverson has just registered another double-double. Webber has 15 points.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Bucks are an interesting team, I can't wait to see what they'll look like next year when TJ Ford is back. Mo Williams has a good amount of talent and the two would make a pretty interesting combo at PG.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They should dive Korver the rest of tonight and Atlanta and tell him to just shoot and ride the exercise bike until the day before Detroit, he's going to have a tough time with Tayshawn Prince(or Ricky Davis, with divine intervention.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Marc Jackson is playing terrible out there right now, he struggled to gain position Vs Pachulia, and loses the Iverson pass.

Sixers have the ball back, Webber finds a slashing Iverson who hits a floater and he's fouled! And he hits the free throw. 92-72 Sixers.

Kukoc checks in for Strickland.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson alley-oop to Iguodala with a one handed SLAM! 94-72 Sixers.

Gadzuric is a monster, he scores and gets to the line, where he hits the free throw. 94-75 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think all we need right now, is for this team to put forth four good minutes of ball, and then you can pull out Iverson. Give the crowd a Willie Green appearance so they can cheer the victory cigar.

Hopefully Marc Jackson stops polluting the game like he's been doing.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

the sixers are almost at 100 before the 4th... why couldn't they do this against NJ?

Oh, and by the way, I would like to dedicate this sixers victory to.....

:gossip:
:ghug:

Myself! for 500

:bsmile:

:allhail:
:djparty::woot:

Only 15,000 to catch Philly


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iverson drives and hits the layup, for his 35th point of the game. I'm thinking, the last person to have a performance like this Vs one team in a season has to be Jordan.

96-75 Sixers.

Defensive three seconds on the Sixers, and the Bucks hit the FT. 96-76 Sixers.

Strickland nails the opening jumper 96-78 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

McKie with the steal he slows down and hits a following Iguodala for a reverse two handed jam. 98-78 Sixers.

Anthony Goldwire for three 98-81 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I lost track, and all I know is Rodney Rogers hit a three pointer, I'm going to have to check our record when that happens, it must be good. The lead is 103-86 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Marc Jackson is like an oil spill out there right now, he just got his shot blocked by Calvin Booth. Please Big Jack, sometimes you can pass the ball out of the post.

Fizer eyes down Rodney Rogers rises and nails the jumper. 103-88 Sixers.

Allen Iverson hasn't sat all game, and he just hits a jumper 105-88 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The Waiter for three in Iguodala's face, 105-91 Sixers.

Iverson saves the ball after it's batted away, finds Rodney Rogers on the elbow who takes a dribble and nails the jumper 107-91 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Calvin Booth with the bucket, 107-93 Sixers.

Rodney Rogers down low puts it in, 109-93 Sixers.

Fizer hits his shot on Rodney Rogers, and is fouled. 109-95 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> the sixers are almost at 100 before the 4th... why couldn't they do this against NJ?
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I would like to dedicate this sixers victory to.....
> 
> ...



:clap: Congrats!

We might never agree on anything (I think it's more like 1.5 things we agreed on not 2), but it's good to have you around, you add a lot to this forum. Here's hoping you're here to post a ton more. :cheers:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Fizer hits the free throw. 109-96 Sixers.

Webber gets the ball downlow, is grabbed by Calvin Booth, Webber flips the ball up and it's good and the foul is called. He hits the FT. 112-96 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Reece Gaines the draft bust, hits a jumper, 112-98 Sixers.

Webber finds a dashing Iverson who finishes with an over the head lay-up. 114-98 Sixers. Allen Iverson has 39, and it looks like he'll play till he gets 40.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iguodala with the block, and he goes running.. he's found in the open court and he nails a windmill jam! 116-98 Sixers.

Get Iverson 40 and get him out.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey guests!

Your Philadelphia 76ers are officially in the playoffs! So why not take the chance to enjoy this and come along and share in the conversation of this team. It's been a frustrating year, we all vented.. now it's your turn to share your opinions. Sign-up is easy and free..

Click here to sign up!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The benches are clear, Iverson takes a seat, Kevin Ollie is on the floor for the first time in nine games. And the Sixers are back in the playoffs for the sixth time in seven years!

The Sixers win 122-106!


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

pacers lost if they lose the next game and we win the where 6th......boo ya


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoooo!!!! Playoffs baby!!! Looks like all our players had good games except for Dalembert who just got abused by Gadzuric. Nice to see Michael Redd didn't play. Rodney Rogers finally had a good game too. Iverson was killin' them as usual. Good win guys.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

GREAT and fantastic win for us. Hopefully Bulls can put away Indiana so we can match up against the Celtics in the first round. I'm assuming we win against the Hawks, but Sixers gotta remember that they are still an NBA team.

This was a great win and the team played well.

One gripe I have about the team is defense, not with causing turnovers, but giving away points. In the play-offs, defense becomes crucial as teams become a lot more strong offensively, and we need to be able to stop this. We need to work on the defense and hold teams down and away from triple-digit scoring.

If we can play defense and prevent teams from scoring, I think out play-off future for this season is very bright.

Great win for the Sixers. Iverson is puttin up those numbers and he seems to be shooting at a higher percentage. Igoudala put up points and 3 stls...and he still needs to take more shots IMO.

Great win, now I just gotta hope that the Sixers beat Hawks and then Indiana loses to Bulls...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Postgame Report*



> *76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> On tonight’s game
> "It feels just wonderful. I’m very proud of the effort, especially these last couple weeks by our players. To have three games in four nights and get three out of those four is really a credit to our players and I’m really proud of them.”
> 
> ...


Postgame Report


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

The real question is, how hard will the Bulls play against the Pacers ? Have they already secured the home court ?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Max Payne said:


> The real question is, how hard will the Bulls play against the Pacers ? Have they already secured the home court ?


 Nope they haven't secured home court yet, they have a game advantage over the Wizards, and both teams have two games left.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd love to see a Sixers-Celtics match up in the 1st round, it'd be a great series


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Finally we are in the playoffs !!!!

:banana:


----------

